

Eternal September - jetpark
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_September

======
ColinWright
Somewhat ironically, this has been posted before:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=eternal+sep...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=eternal+september)

